# Park board in Pow



## Ben Hoerle (Aug 25, 2016)

So I'm from Michigan, going to college in Steamboat, CO. In Michigan, park is all there is to do, so I have a Ride Crook. Steamboat gets dumped on, so I'm looking forward to mad pow, brah. I know I should invest in a powder board, but I just can't spend that kind of money. I figure if I set my stance all the way back, the board should handle powder better. But my question is, since the sidecut, the flex and everything about the board is twin, how much will setting the stance back mess with how the board rides?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Ben Hoerle said:


> So I'm from Michigan, going to college in Steamboat, CO. In Michigan, park is all there is to do, so I have a Ride Crook. Steamboat gets dumped on, so I'm looking forward to mad pow, brah. I know I should invest in a powder board, but I just can't spend that kind of money. I figure if I set my stance all the way back, the board should handle powder better. But my question is, since the sidecut, the flex and everything about the board is twin, how much will setting the stance back mess with how the board rides?


just borrow something on pow days


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> just borrow something on pow days


Nope....don't do that or you'll never do plan A and ride the park board in the pow.  Stay away from riding a pow board in the pow or you'll find yourself pawning your roommates things trying to buy one


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Just make sure you set it back or you'll find yourself exhausted after a couple of hours.

I've ridden my park board (rossi jibsaw) in powder a few times, and while it isn't close to my Dupraz in terms of ease and float, I still have a ton of fun. In other words, I would still prefer to ride the park board in powder than in regular groomer conditions. It is just much more physically demanding. 

But consider buying a park board too.. get a used one off of CL.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You already have it. Wait til it dumps and ride it. If you don't like it, start shopping around for a used pow stick on the cheap..

How big a boy are you? I have a 164 Rome Notch swallowtail I might let go.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

When you get there, scrape together what money you can get and buy a cheap / used pow board (or at least a more pow-friendly all-mountain).

That way when you move back to Michigan after college, you can rest assured that you made the most of every pow day possible while you had the chance.

Pimp yourself out if you have to - it will be worth it


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Hop on grinder and earn yourself some extra scratch for a pow board.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

You guys sure are giving this kid a hard time 

You should really get a new board. The board that worked well in MI will not be the board that is ideally suited to CO. In addition to park, you will have a whole new world of fun terrain to ride.

Some folks prefer to have a quiver of boards, but personally I like do everything boards. A decent RCR or RCR all mountain freestyle board will work pretty well everywhere.

My shortlist of boards would include in no particular order NS Type 2, Nitro Team Gullwing, Lago Double Barrel, Burton Process Off Axis, Salomon Assassin, Yes Greats, DC Mega, Capita DOA, Endeavor Live, Rome Mod Rocker and a grip of other sticks like that.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

All resorts have a demo fleet of different boards that aren't the standard rentals. If you get a deep day, go rent a demo powder board for a day so you can get the feel of float.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah if it were me I would just get something that's good at everything and floating. Something like a Niche Aether, Ride Burnout, Arbor Coda, or a Rome Mod Rocker.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

I've recently got myself a new board, so now start to understand what it meant by different boards are designed for different purposes. We don't have pow days here, well, hardly ever, normally just ice or slush, so can't comment on that. But my all mountain freestyle board certainly don't work as well on an icy day compared to my new board which is designed for it. 

But if you can't afford it, then just stick with what you have and try out as many stance options as you can until it feels about right. After all, we're not athletes, equipments don't mean a world to us. A good snowboarder could work magic on any board (although they may prefer a better one lol~~), where a beginner couldn't do much despite how good the board they're riding. Besides, using a board that's not designed for the situation you need, might just be a good challenge to improve your skills to compensate the lack of performance from equipments. 

I guess all I am saying is work around with what you've got or what you can get and enjoy.
If you can manage, use your buddy's board which is better suited for pow, or cheap 2nd hand board for that purposes.
If not, work around with your current board, unless if it's too tiny for you, which just sink into the thick powder whenever you stand on it, else, it'll manage.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

One day on a pow deck in real pow....you'll never look back and you'll never miss the money. Demo, get something used, borrow, whatever but do yourself a favor and make the leap. You could be fine on what you have, I used to ride a full rocker GNU Pickle in pow when I was still new and green and not even riding the good terrain yet. I never knew what I was missing, but once you do you'll wished you had gotten that dedicated deck sooner. 


**
Note, frequenting this forum will empty your bank account and turn you into a gear whore. You've been warned.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

f00bar said:


> Hop on grinder and earn yourself some extra scratch for a pow board.


:laughat2::laughat2::laughat2::laughat2::laughat2::laughat2:

Oh Foobar, that's great. I'm literally crying right now.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Checkout Conan O'Brien on Grinder. Too funny. :wink:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Rogue said:


> Note, frequenting this forum will empty your bank account and turn you into a gear whore. You've been warned.


*YEP!* I started shredding again last season... I only have 1 board right now, but I have 4 pairs of bindings, 2 jackets/pants, 2 goggles, 2 gloves... nothing to do on the off season except buy more snow gear :crying:

seriously, wtf am I going to do with 4 pairs of bindings with 1 board?


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

jae said:


> *YEP!* I started shredding again last season... I only have 1 board right now, but I have 4 pairs of bindings, 2 jackets/pants, 2 goggles, 2 gloves... nothing to do on the off season except buy more snow gear :crying:
> 
> seriously, wtf am I going to do with 4 pairs of bindings with 1 board?


You know... I can help you with that one board problem >>


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

dfitz364 said:


> You know... I can help you with that one board problem >>


sure I'll take your slush slasher for $200!


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

jae said:


> sure I'll take your slush slasher for $200!




This guy. He's got jokes I tell ya!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

